
Ask HN: What's a lightweight web pkg for photos for family to view? - plg
PS I&#x27;m using apache on a Debian web server
======
lienrag63
[http://koken.me/](http://koken.me/) might not be very lightweight (MySQL
needed), but the installation and administration are very easy.

